# Electrical expert - Device Repair Needed



## Jebula999 (1/10/16)

Sup Vapes,

I would like to know if anyone knows of a guy/company that could take a look at my RX200 to see if they can find out what is wrong and to fix the problem?

When i insert batteries into the device the device warms up very quickly, hot to the touch within 5min, as well as draining the batteries. This is all without actually using the device. Just sitting there in its standby state.

The mod was dropped from knee height onto a soft wooden floor.

I have taken the mod apart myself, i cannot see any loose wires or burnt components on the board.


I do have an RX200s, i bought it the day this one broke, but i would like to revive it so that i have another working mod.


----------



## stevie g (1/10/16)

That's pretty impressive failsafe technology, sounds like a bridged circuit.

Best bet is a TV repair business. Good luck.


----------



## Jebula999 (1/10/16)

Sprint said:


> That's pretty impressive failsafe technology, sounds like a bridged circuit.
> 
> Best bet is a TV repair business. Good luck.


Went to one today, before even looking at the mod he bluntly said no.

He thought it was waterproof and "Special" -_-

He carried on to say no one can do that sort of thing.... But i do not believe that is true. There has to be someone


----------



## PsyCLown (1/10/16)

To be honest, I reckon you are going to struggle quite a bit to find someone who might be able to take a look and diagnose it.

Also I would question whether it would be worth the money spent trying to fix it. New they are what, around R650 now from an international vendor including customs and such? Not to mention there are already 2 newer models out 

Just my 2c


----------



## MorneW (1/10/16)

Yeah, I agree with PsyClown. Just to diagnose correctly will be an hour or 2. And at 500-600 an hour. Definitely not worth fixing.

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------

